# spinning reel spool question



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

how shallow should a spinning reel spool be for distance casting so there is less friction I know a very deep spool is not good quality.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

bloodworm said:


> how shallow should a spinning reel spool be for distance casting so there is less friction I know a very deep spool is not good quality.



Just because a spool is deep doesn't mean it is of lesser quality. It's just how it was designed is all. But in terms of how shallow? Well, the shallower the better but not too shallow that it will not hold enough line for what you are fishing for.

I personally don't know of any locally available reels that have an extremely shallow spool. A lot of the European domestic market and Japanese domestic market reels have a shallow spool design. Daiwa Surf Basia, Shimano Power Aero just to name a couple "big players". Hope this helps.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> in terms of how shallow? Well, the shallower the better but not too shallow that it will not hold enough line for what you are fishing for.
> 
> In my opinion the only reel issue in Castability, is the diameter and highth of the spool not depth. but as a note depth will affect the integrety of the spool. With a deep spool it is possable to stress the center when playing a large fish. as an example, I use an old Mitchell 302 I blew up last spring. With the last large fish I faught, most of the line line was stripped. Thats 400 yards of 14# mono. By the time i had regained my line back to the last 50 yards the worst senario happened, as line is stretched the diameter becomes smaller, and by the time I got it all back the spool had been compacted to about 60% of where I started. so the first bit of slack that was obtained started the line to regain its original diameter leading to the whole top of the spool shatering under the stress.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

F I LetsGoFishin said:


> In my opinion the only reel issue in Castability, is the diameter and highth of the spool not depth. but as a note depth will affect the integrety of the spool.


I would add that the shape of the spool, smoothness of the line lay, and the shape of the lip all play an important factor in distance as well. The depth of the spool mostly determines the capacity of line the spool can hold. A really deep spool coupled with poor line lay can mess up your distance though. If you are casting with braid, a tall spool that tapers towards the front and has a rounded lip is better.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Spinning Reel Distance*

When one focuses on the reel only,...and not the rod or the guides (size and placement), there is one additional factor that must be considered:

*Assumption:* The amount of friction over the spool lip is a function of the distance the line has to travel (lift) over the spool lip. Hence, minimizing this *DROP* will minimize the friction.

So, which reels minimize the drop? Theoretically, the reels that perform a 'cotton lay' of the line (very close together) combined with a long stroke spool should be high on the list. 
Diawa Basia: Has 45 mm spool and lays line on at a rate of 14 coils per upward downward traverse of the rotor (about 5 degrees line lay).
Shimano Aero Technium 10000 XT: Has a 35 mm stroke spool but lays the line on at an incredible rate of 80+ coils per upward and downward traverse of the rotor (line stacked together). 

Of course you must consider spool diameter and line size to calculate the length of line per stroke as well as spool design (i.e. taper). The spool diameter at the front and back of spool are different, whether it's a forward or reverse tapered spool. As you can see, this gets complicated. I've seen this discussed on other web sites (UK) without consensus or absolute mathematical evidence. When looking at the total package to attain distance, the variables of rod length, action, guides, guide placement, guide size and ring composition are factors.

I have cast both the Basia and Technium and achieved similar distances (The technium may have had a slight advantage--few feet only). However, this was not in a controlled environment under similar conditions....


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

*Shallow spool reels.*

USA reels has a nice shallow reel. It has a large spool, which decreases line twist, and it is fairly shallow but will still hold a good amount of line. I use one for Largemouth and Redfishing. Take a look at them by doing a search for USA reels. Hope this helps.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Spool*

Bill, I must be missing something.....all the models I've seen of the US reels have very...very deep and narrow spools....not conducive to distance at all!


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Dsurf,
This is the first one that I have seen built in the US. It is by USA reels. You can find them on the internet. I purchased one and they seem to cast very nicely. They have a very large spool that is real short. But like you said this is the first I have seen of anything like that in US. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

willyrobt said:


> This is the first one that I have seen built in the US.


Sorry, They may be named "US" Reel but they ain't made here.

*U.S. Reel, headquartered in St. Louis, Missouri, is an American company. The concept and design of the SuperCaster reel originated within these shores. Heavy initial investment, research and development, testing and refinements took place in the U.S. SuperCaster reels are manufactured to comply with strict U.S. Reel specifications and quality control standards in China.*

http://www.usreel.com/ContactUs.aspx​











And I agree with dsurf, there's no way that spool can compete with the long / shallow profile for casting distance.


----------



## victorjg (Mar 19, 2007)

fishbait said:


> I would add that the shape of the spool, smoothness of the line lay, and the shape of the lip all play an important factor in distance as well. The depth of the spool mostly determines the capacity of line the spool can hold. A really deep spool coupled with poor line lay can mess up your distance though. If you are casting with braid, a tall spool that tapers towards the front and has a rounded lip is better.


Where I can buy this reel?
Any american web site that I can see more info and price?
Thanks
Victor


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

victorjg said:


> Where I can buy this reel?
> Any american web site that I can see more info and price?
> Thanks
> Victor


This reel is not sold in America. It may pop up on eBay, but mine was purchased at Ginrinpeche. Plat also sells them and has a site in English. Both are based out of Japan.


----------

